# I just got...



## Big Hampton (Jan 13, 2007)

A 1988 Jeep Grand Wagoneer. I wanna hook it up for the beach and for the mud. It Already has 33'' BFG MUD Terrains and a 6 inch suspention lift. I plan on getting a 3" body lift and some new springs. By the end of the year it will be on 39" Super Swamper TSL's. 

I already have roof rack rod holders and inside rod holders But i need a rack and front reciever. Im looking for a roack that will hold 12 or so rods and a 26"x15" :beer: cooler.

Anyone know where i can get one for real cheap?


Thanks Big Hampton,
out:beer:


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*Check out Shooter*

He does some fine work!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Thank you kind sir and hope I can help him out.


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Big Hampton said:


> By the end of the year it will be on 39" Super Swamper TSL's.


You better look at getting some new axles for it also then. Maybe a D44 for the front and D60 for the rear. 


- Dae


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Dae said:


> You better look at getting some new axles for it also then. Maybe a D44 for the front and D60 for the rear.
> 
> 
> - Dae


May not need new axles, but you will DEFENITELY need to gearing for the diff's. I'll have to jump into all my old Jeep books and see what that comes with stock. Is 88 the small (cherokee sized) Wagoneer or is it the older model that was larger? I was always into the CJs, but did help a neighbor work on an OLD wagoneer over in HI....


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Singletjeff said:


> May not need new axles, but you will DEFENITELY need to gearing for the diff's. I'll have to jump into all my old Jeep books and see what that comes with stock. Is 88 the small (cherokee sized) Wagoneer or is it the older model that was larger? I was always into the CJs, but did help a neighbor work on an OLD wagoneer over in HI....



It's the small Cherokee (XJ). It should have come with D30 in the front and a D35 or D44 in the rear. My understanding is that a D35 will handle up to 33 inche tires and with the D44, 36 inches. 

- Dae


----------



## Big Hampton (Jan 13, 2007)

*its already got...*

Dana 44s front and rear and it has 4.56s' front and rear so i dont think ill have to regear. 
Thanks tim


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

With 33's, and D-44's with 4.56's your Jeep is set up nicely already...

Body lifts are the WORST answer to tire clearance. You'd be better off taking the sawzall to the fenders.

Also, if you try to cram 39.5 TSL's under it, you'll kill it...It won't have enough power to get out of it's own way, and the D-44's are NOT gonna hold up to any rough off road use.

Keep it like it is, it's more than capable for any beach. 


While probably not what you want to hear, this is good advice from someone who's been there and done it, and has the scattered gears, broken axles, and snapped u-joints to prove it.


----------



## fish b8 (Oct 24, 2005)

Big Hampton said:


> AI plan on getting a 3" body lift and some new springs. By the end of the year it will be on 39" Super Swamper TSL's.




You better look at getting some new axles for it also then. Maybe a D44 for the front and D60 for the rear. 



Fellas, 

Forget the axles..... with 39's he will need a freakin LADDER before he can get into the jeep to start it


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Unless he's just "Mall Crawlin' ", he'll be needin' a D60 for the front, too.


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*RollOver*

I have a 95 XJ Sport with 30's and 3.73 gears (trac-loc) and an 05 Rubicon with 31's (4.11). Both are more then adequate on the beach, in fact the lockers on the Ruby are overkill - but it feels good!

 After driving the XJ for 11 years I would have to wonder how much the potential to flip or rollover the wagooneer would increase with 39's. I would work for 33's and have peace of mind.

Besides the 33's on an XJ will get you the gawk (attention) your looking for  !


----------



## Big Hampton (Jan 13, 2007)

I know what i gotta do, I just got a free set f 35' baja claws so i might stop there. Im not sure though. By buddy sam here has dana 44's and has 44' tsl's he broken a couple axels but he hits the mud harder than anyone i know









Big Hampton,
out


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Big Hampton said:


> I know what i gotta do, I just got a free set f 35' baja claws so i might stop there. Im not sure though. By buddy sam here has dana 44's and has 44' tsl's he broken a couple axels but he hits the mud harder than anyone i know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your going to go wheelin with 39 or bigger, you'll need a D60. My buddy had a D44 with, I think, 36 inch tires and he kept breaking axles. Eventually he had a custom D60 built, but within a few months, he totaled it.  

- Dae


----------

